# River Anchor Weight



## catchnrelease (Nov 1, 2002)

How heavy a lead pyramid anchor (or chain) do I need to hold my boat (18' lund) in the current below the Berrien Springs dam ?

Thanks...


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I vaguely remember somewhere along the way that a person anchoring a boat in a river needs somewhere around 5% of the total boat weight for an anchor.

Not sure if that formula is right but after thinking about it I think it's close.


----------



## Creek-Chub (Apr 15, 2004)

Way too many variables to just give you a number. By way of example, I've fished out of the following boats/anchors:

21' Starcraft - 110 pounds - pegs you just about anywhere you want, NOW.
14' flat-bottom jon-boat - 35 pounds - about right, but doesn't stop NOW.
17' lund - 72 pounds - same deal, pretty much right on, but doesn't peg it.

A couple others that I can't remember, but bottom line is you're better off to go a little heavy. If you've got a winch setup, go with something close to 100 pounds and you won't be sorry. If not, I wouldn't go any smaller than 50 pounds. Even at that, you'll likely need to do some picking and choosing as to where you anchor and how much line you let out to do so.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

I run 65 lb chain on my 16 ft. sea ark semi-v welded, it is a heavy jon boat. In the spring have had times where it takes a bit to hold. I switched to 75 ft. of rope and that has helped.

As Chub said I would go towards 100 lbs with that size boat...


----------



## LadyFisher (Jan 22, 2003)

Any suggestions as to size and shape of anchor for a 9 ft inflatable pontoon? I need it to stay still in a lake, or slow me down in a river. It weighs 75 lbs.

A woman's place is in the stream....


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

catchnrelease said:


> How heavy a lead pyramid anchor (or chain) do I need to hold my boat (18' lund) in the current below the Berrien Springs dam ?
> 
> Thanks...


I have an 1872 and have went as high as 112lbs in heavy water during the spring. Most other times, 75lbs of chain works fine.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

For an inflatable I would recommend a fairly light anchor. I would think a piece of chain weighing maybe 12 pounds would work. You can find some really heavy duty chain, where each link weighs around 7#. 2 links would should work.

Just found this in the classifieds - seems like destiny somehow.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=193149


----------



## Spey (Jul 27, 2004)

I think 12-15# will do in a lake, but you'll want more in a river. Depending on the current, I'd guess twice the above for a good stop.


----------



## maak (Aug 15, 2006)

I used a 25# anchor on a little 12-foot aluminum on the Joe, and it was'nt nearly enough.


----------

